
Bitcasa being shut down with less than a month notice - VinceD01
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/21/bitcasa-killing-drive-cloud-storage-service-on-may-20-will-focus-on-growing-platform-business/
======
johanvts
I signed on early on, suffered slow and unreliable service and ultimately lost
much of my data that they corrupted at some point. I finally cut my losses
about a year ago and moved what I could still extract onto onedrive, not
surprised they are closing.

